# The world is a little less sunny



## clfsean (Nov 18, 2006)

At about 10:00 EST the world became a little less sunny. I lost my beloved grandmother Nellie Reynolds. She was 84 & was lost due to complications from Alzheimer's. She was a true Southern Grandmother, born & raised in Georgia. She married my grandfather after his return from WWII & was the only man she ever dated. They're together now after his passing in 1989 on their 45th wedding anniversary. 

She was a person who never had a cross word with anybody or bad thing to say of anybody. If you came to her house for any reason at any time of the day, the first words from her mouth "Hey how are you? Are you hungry?". Her house was open to all people, no colors were allowed in her house since everybody there was somebody. She never met anybody she didn't like never had anybody meet her who didn't like her. She affected many lives in her time. At 5'2" she was larger than life. Nobody ever went for wanting under her roof and nobody's call was ever unanswered, for help, need or to say hello. 

If you have a chance, please hug your grandmother a little tighter & closer the next time you're able. If not, please add a warm thought to that of your grandmother because they should be cherished for what they helped us become in their time given to us.


----------



## exile (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm very sorry for your loss, clfs.

:asian:


----------



## Kacey (Nov 18, 2006)

I lost both of my grandmothers, and one of my grandfathers; one grandmother (maternal) and one grandfather (paternal) died in 1989, the other grandmother in 2002.  You have my sincere condolences; I would hug all of them if I could... :asian:


----------



## stickarts (Nov 19, 2006)

I am sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Nov 19, 2006)

I am sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 19, 2006)

My deepest sympathies.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 20, 2006)

.


----------



## searcher (Nov 20, 2006)

.


----------



## bluemtn (Nov 20, 2006)

I have a grandmother in the beginning stages of Alzheimers.  I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, so with deeply felt condolences...

:asian: .


----------



## HKphooey (Nov 21, 2006)

....
:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 21, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 22, 2006)

.


----------



## MSTCNC (Nov 23, 2006)

clfsean said:


> At about 10:00 EST the world became a little less sunny. I lost my beloved grandmother Nellie Reynolds. She was 84 & was lost due to complications from Alzheimer's. She was a true Southern Grandmother, born & raised in Georgia. She married my grandfather after his return from WWII & was the only man she ever dated. They're together now after his passing in 1989 on their 45th wedding anniversary.
> 
> She was a person who never had a cross word with anybody or bad thing to say of anybody. If you came to her house for any reason at any time of the day, the first words from her mouth "Hey how are you? Are you hungry?". Her house was open to all people, no colors were allowed in her house since everybody there was somebody. She never met anybody she didn't like never had anybody meet her who didn't like her. She affected many lives in her time. At 5'2" she was larger than life. Nobody ever went for wanting under her roof and nobody's call was ever unanswered, for help, need or to say hello.
> 
> If you have a chance, please hug your grandmother a little tighter & closer the next time you're able. If not, please add a warm thought to that of your grandmother because they should be cherished for what they helped us become in their time given to us.



Sean,

First of all... consider yourself hugged...

Secondly, as someone who, over the years, has lost not only all four Grandparents... but who endured the loss of one of them to the ravages of Alzheimer's... please know you have a friend that understands...

Miss Ellie sounds like a great person... and it's the World's loss to have one less of her around... your description reminds me so much of my Grandma Myler... a farmgirl from rural Pittsburgh... I'm sure that they were much the same...

Just as each style of Martial Arts has parts that are useful to us... and parts that are not... each person that passes through our life has parts that are useful to us... and parts that are not...

As Sifu Lee once said... "Take what is useful... discard the rest".

Take those preciouse things that Miss Ellie gave you in this life... and discard everything else...

You will be in my thoughts and prayers...

Respectfully signed...

Your Brother in the arts,

Andrew :asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 29, 2006)

My condolences on your loss.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 29, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## zDom (Nov 30, 2006)

.


----------



## Arizona Angel (Nov 30, 2006)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Shodan (Nov 30, 2006)

:asian:


----------

